# Truck dies when I put in Reverse???!!!! HELP!!



## Justinf1323 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a '96 Chevy 2500HD with a 8 foot western pro plow. The plow works great in Drive(up, down, side to side). As soon as I put the truck in Reverse and try to move the plow in away direction it causes the truck to stall out!! It seems it only happens in reverse, not nuetral or park. The battery is fine, and so is the alt. Ive cleaned all connections form the battery out to the plow. What else could it be??????

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## partmaster (Feb 13, 2007)

What motor do you have? 5.7, 6.5 Diesel, 454? etc???


----------



## partmaster (Feb 13, 2007)

I own a repair shop and have a program where I can type in symptoms of what a car is doing. Assuming you have a 5.7L engine, here is a possible fix. 

Vehicle Description: 1997 Chevrolet K2500 Pickup 5.7L, GAS, Vin R 



Mileage: 130000 



Customer Concern: The engine stalls in reverse but not drive. With the headlights or tail lights on it stalls in drive or reverse. 



Tests/Procedures: 1. Check for a corroded/broken ground strap from the engine to the body on the passenger side of the engine.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

partmaster;686007
Tests/Procedures: 1. Check for a corroded/broken ground strap from the engine to the body on the passenger side of the engine.[/QUOTE said:


> I am willing to be that is his problem right there. Seen it before.


----------

